# I like to draw..



## Clancyz (Dec 16, 2008)

I loove to draw, inwhich got me into photography. Drawing for years I felt guilty for looking at pictures taken by other people for my ideas, so I thought itd be more.... practical to take my own pictures and from there get my ideas . 


Geometric vs Organic





Random Jellyfish for class, time limited




Doodles within my Calculus Book




Some project I did for my Mommaaa


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, great work.  The last one is awesome!


----------



## Diana34 (Dec 16, 2008)

Terrific drawing..........I agree the last one is great!


----------



## Clancyz (Dec 16, 2008)

eek thanks, i did it when i was like 14, i wish i had the time to do something of that caliber again. everytime i look at it i notice the feet ah i hate it.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 18, 2008)

You're very talented.  That's something you'll have the rest of your life.  I gave up drawing to concentrate on math and engineering, but being able to express my thoughts through drawing helped me out on that.  Now drawing helps me out in photography- A lot.  Someday I may throw away the camera junk and just draw again.  Feels good. Develop your talent to be creative.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 18, 2008)

The first one is my favorite. Incredibly done.


----------

